# Eine recht simple Idee



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Meine Idee, auch wenn sie zu 100% nie umgesetzt wird und nur sehr wenige interessieren wird, so will ich trotzdem mal schreiben wie simpel man den Schmied wieder attraktiv machen könnte:

Schmiede können Ihre Ausrüstung aufwerten (ich weiss, sowas wird es in Cata geben, ala Umschmieden, ich mein aber nicht Stats tauschen sondern wirklich aufwerten). Das bedeutet soviel wie, ich raide ICC, hab Shattenschneide als Waffe, super Axt, super Statts, bin aber dazu noch stolzer Axtschmied. Nun droppen in ICC seltene Mineralien die im Sinn von Urtümlichen Saronit sind. Diese Mineralien kann ich als Axtschmied auf meine Axt schmieden (zB eine gewisse Anzahl + zusätzliche Materialen). Dadurch macht die Waffen dann etwas mehr Schaden, kriegt nen Leuchteffekt verpasst etc, vielleicht so zB 40dps mehr oder so. Das gleiche dann für Hammer und Schwertschmied und natürlich Rüstungsschmied.

Wäre doch recht simpel, da es wie zB ein Schleifstein eine Waffe verbessern würde, dadurch macht es auch Sinn diesen Beruf für sich zu haben, da man so seine gefunde Ausrüstung aufwerten kann. Nicht nur Sockel.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

...und schon mußt du den anderen Berufen auch ein Upgrade geben, weil sonst alle wieder anfangen zu weinen. Momentan hat jeder Beruf (außer Ingi vlt) mehr oder weniger gleich starke Boni.


----------



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Schneider kann Stoff items verbessern, je nach Stoffspezi.
Leder leder, schwere Rüstung

gibt doch kein Problem. Es wäre einfach passend schliesslich bin ich Axtschmiedemeister, ich kann da wohl doch meine Schattenschneide verbessern mit Hammer und Ambos!


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

Ich bin auch Juwelen-Groß-oderwasauchimmer-Meister (eben 450^^). Ich habe meine 3 Drachenaugen und du deine 2 zusätzlichen Sockel. Damit haben wir die selben Boni. Bekommst du jetzt einen Skill um damit deine Waffe schön pink leuchten zu lassen ist mir das egal. Aber willst du DPS-technisch was "extra"draufpacken nur weil du deinen Beruf ausgeskillt hast? Das habe ich wie gesagt auch, warum aber sollte Schmiedekunst jetzt bevorzugt werden? Dann skillen plötzlich alle um auf "Axtschmiedemeister", weil es einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Berufen bietet. Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Das wäre ja aber durchaus sinnvoll, den besten Beruf für den besten Slot. Bin ich Magier und will Max DPS muss ich Zauberstoffspezi sein damit ich nen speziellen Zauberfaden oder was weiss ich hab und somit mehr schaden mach. Momentan ist es Einheitsbrei. Jeder Boni ist in etwa gleich, HP, DPS etc


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Das wäre ja aber durchaus sinnvoll, den besten Beruf für den besten Slot. Bin ich Magier und will Max DPS muss ich Zauberstoffspezi sein damit ich nen speziellen Zauberfaden oder was weiss ich hab und somit mehr schaden mach. *Momentan ist es Einheitsbrei. Jeder Boni ist in etwa gleich, HP, DPS etc
> *



Genau so isses. Und auch mit Absicht so gemacht, damit "theoretisch" kein Beruf bevorzugt wird.
Kennst ja die Community, sobald irgendetwas bei anderen besser ist als bei einem selber wird gejammert und geschrien.


----------



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Genau so isses. Und auch mit Absicht so gemacht, damit "theoretisch" kein Beruf bevorzugt wird.
> Kennst ja die Community, sobald irgendetwas bei anderen besser ist als bei einem selber wird gejammert und geschrien.



ja, die com, aber es wäre dann sinnvoll genau den Beruf zu haben und nicht einen anderen, zudem dann noch passend oder das ich zb 294dps Waffen herstellen kann mit UrSaronit etc


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

mal schauen wie sich die Berufe in Cata entwickeln, aber denke eher das Blizz die Berufe auch weiterhin balancen wird. Oder sie geben jedem Berufszweig so eine Spezialisierung wie du sie ansprichst. Dann wäre wieder jedem geholfen und keiner hätte Grund zum whinen....


----------



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> mal schauen wie sich die Berufe in Cata entwickeln, aber denke eher das Blizz die Berufe auch weiterhin balancen wird. Oder sie geben jedem Berufszweig so eine Spezialisierung wie du sie ansprichst. Dann wäre wieder jedem geholfen und keiner hätte Grund zum whinen....



War ja zu BC so, Axtschmied, Schwertschmied und Hammerschmied, jeder hatte andere epische Waffen die auf recht hohem Niveau waren da die Mats nur in Raids droppten.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2010)

und bei den anderen Berufen war's genauso. Lederer hatte Spezi, Schneider hatte Spezi und Alchi ja auch. Sogar den Ingi konnte man spezialisieren. Nur bei Juwe+VZ gabs sowas glaub ich nicht. 
Leider sind die meisten Spezis nicht mehr im Endcontend brauchbar, da geb ich dir Recht. 
Aber vielleicht machen sie ja in der Hinsicht in Cata wieder was.....


----------



## Magnison (15. April 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> und bei den anderen Berufen war's genauso. Lederer hatte Spezi, Schneider hatte Spezi und Alchi ja auch. Sogar den Ingi konnte man spezialisieren. Nur bei Juwe+VZ gabs sowas glaub ich nicht.
> Leider sind die meisten Spezis nicht mehr im Endcontend brauchbar, da geb ich dir Recht.
> Aber vielleicht machen sie ja in der Hinsicht in Cata wieder was.....




Endlich mal jemand der mich versteht und nicht nur flamen kann, my new best buddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (15. April 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> und bei den anderen Berufen war's genauso. Lederer hatte Spezi, Schneider hatte Spezi und Alchi ja auch. Sogar den Ingi konnte man spezialisieren. Nur bei Juwe+VZ gabs sowas glaub ich nicht.
> Leider sind die meisten Spezis nicht mehr im Endcontend brauchbar, da geb ich dir Recht.
> Aber vielleicht machen sie ja in der Hinsicht in Cata wieder was.....



Alchi Spezis sind nicht mehr gebrauchbar im Endcontend? Wenn du das so meinst....


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Diese "Idee" gibt es bereits, z.B. in Ultima Online.
Ich finde sowas jedoch suboptimal. Als Handwerker will man ja eigentlich seine Produkte verkaufen können.


----------



## Rodulf (22. April 2010)

naja, ich frag mich immer warum es nicht mehr die Schleifsteine und die Öle für Waffen gibt bzw. die Runen die man in BC kurzzeitg auf Brust/Schild machen konnte, wegen mir könnte sowas aktuell auch Saronit als Mats brauchen, davon hat man als BB/Schmied nämlich im Moment einfach zu viel rumliegen, das man es immer beim Vendor ablädt ...

Eine Sache die mir zum Rüstungsaufwerten einfällt sind die Adamant-Platten, die die Goblins an Deathwing geschmiedet haben nachdem er ich glaube das erste Mal fast geschlagen worden ist und schwer verletzt den Rückzug antreten musste, da habt ihr gleich noch eine neue Tätigkeit für Ingis, der BB sammelt Erze, der Schmied stellt Adamant-Plattenfragmente her und der Ingi kann die dann an deine Rüssi basteln (weil nur er den richtigen Kleber hat ^^) ... da Rüstung ja für Tanks augenscheinlich wieder wichtiger wird, könnte man das ja als umarbeiten der Items nehmen, doof wäre dann, wenn man keine VZ drauf machen könnte bzw. wäre der wegfall von VZ auf entsprechendem Item dann halt der Ausglaich dafür, das andere Klassen eben keine Adamant-Platten tragen können.

ich fänd ja mal optische Schildstachel toll, war immer ein Fan von denen aber leider hat man die nie gesehen, da gab es doch diesen schönen BC Schild aus? BT? den jeder Palatank haben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarella (4. Mai 2010)

die berufe im allgemeinen sind doch sehr unattraktiv geworden .. so wirkliche gute gegenstände kann man sich dur fleiß und questen gar nicht mehr herstellen... so wie es am anfang war...auch finde ich es recht blöde dass der schmied keine schwere rüstung mehr herstellen kann .. ich hatte meinen jäger damals (vor 5 jahren) den beruf des schmiedes erlernen lassen... heute ist es völlig sinnlos. das war damals noch nicht wirklich ab zu sehen...


----------

